# Help with rescued puppy ID



## soie (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am sorry if I am posting this on the wrong forum and I am sorry if this sounds like a very stupid question. Please bear with me and please don't be mean about my ignorance. I am just trying to help out with a litter of rescued puppies a neighbor found abandoned in an empty lot without their mom.

I wanted to ask if these look at all like Belgian shepherd puppies? The reason we are asking is because if we are able to ID them, it may be easier to find them good homes.

Here are the photos
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u420/libelule/Image0221_zps5f648608.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u420/libelule/Image0224_zpsdf78b2b8.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u420/libelule/Image0223_zps77566378.jpg
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u420/libelule/Image0222_zps2ccccd0d.jpg
Thank you very much!

PS: We live in a small town in Costa Rica, so there are no rescue centers nearby.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I want to say yes. But the snouts are throwing me off just a little.




soie said:


> Hello everyone! I am sorry if I am posting this on the wrong forum and I am sorry if this sounds like a very stupid question. Please bear with me and please don't be mean about my ignorance. I am just trying to help out with a litter of rescued puppies a neighbor found abandoned in an empty lot without their mom.
> 
> I wanted to ask if these look at all like Belgian shepherd puppies? The reason we are asking is because if we are able to ID them, it may be easier to find them good homes.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are sooooo CUTE!,, I agree with the above,some of them look to have a really broad snout..coloring is there, but the snout is throwing me off..Maybe a MAL mix..


----------



## soie (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you so much Jakoda and GSDLover for your kind words and help. 

I truly appreciate them, especially since I have encountered members in other forums online that were a bit snobbish and sometimes rude. (I once got scolded for asking about printers)

I think we can make print outs and post them as Belgian Shepherd Mixed puppies. I am sure it will help them with their chances.

I am thinking of adopting one myself, but we already have two rescued pets as well as two very young boys, so it's already a bit crazy around here.

I will keep you posted with any updates.

Thank you again!


----------

